
Windows 7 support will end on January 14, 2020 - bluedino
https://support.microsoft.com/en-ca/help/4057281/windows-7-support-will-end-on-january-14-2020
======
LinuxBender
My one windows machine (gaming rig) is still waiting for a simple, low cost
option to get a LTSB release that has zero telemetry code, zero upsell gimicks
in the start menu and has a simple option to look identical to windows 7, but
with a newer kernel. I have used wine for games, but the performance just does
not meet my own personal needs.

